# Imagine the Perfect Cube for You



## minxer293 (May 17, 2021)

Not sure if this has been a thread before, but oh well. Feel free to move.

Anyway, imagine the perfect cube for you. What would it look like? What special features would it have? What would it be built out of?

Post what your perfect cube would be. Then, snap back to reality and realize that you'll probably never get your perfect cube.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 17, 2021)

chesse.
made of cheese.



Spoiler



I'im pretty sure this kind of stuff belong to off topic discussion


----------



## minxer293 (May 17, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> chesse.
> made of cheese.


That would go straight into the garbage for me, I hate cheese.

welp based on reactions better post this on r/unpopularopinion


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 17, 2021)

minxer293 said:


> That would go straight into the garbage for me, I hate cheese.


then you are wrong.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (May 17, 2021)

minxer293 said:


> That would go straight into the garbage for me, I hate cheese.


your pfp looks like a guy made of cheese


----------



## ruffleduck (May 17, 2021)

minxer293 said:


> Anyway, imagine the perfect cube for you. What would it look like? What special features would it have? What would it be built out of?


A virtual cube. No need to worry about hardware. The only thing that would hold me back is my solution and pauses.


> Then, snap back to reality and realize that you'll probably never get your perfect cube.


*laughs in cstimer*


----------



## MuaazCubes (May 17, 2021)

Dayan tengyun v1 and gan 11 m pro combined, and made with cheese


----------



## Scollier (May 17, 2021)

Y'all just need to know that I'm so obsessed with cheese that I wrote my final 9th grade essay on cheese


----------



## qwr (May 17, 2021)

Broken in unlubed zhanchi feeling but with modern corner cutting. The unlubed feeling is pretty remarkable for being polished smooth.


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 17, 2021)

Mine would be a Gan X with the Tengyun v2 magnet adjustment system, the quietness of the Tengyun v2, but still feels like a Gan X.


----------



## gruuby (May 18, 2021)

But what kind of cheese are we talking? I'd be pretty happy if I had a mozzarella 3x3 in front of me right now idk about you.


----------



## Scollier (May 18, 2021)

Nuuk cuber said:


> But what kind of cheese are we talking? I'd be pretty happy if I had a mozzarella 3x3 in front of me right now idk about you.



Eh, Mozzarella is okay, but Parmesan Reggiano is more like it.


----------



## MuaazCubes (May 18, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Eh, Mozzarella is okay, but Parmesan Reggiano is more like it.


Really?!?! Im more of that American cheese that subway has lol. its amazing


----------



## rubik2005 (May 18, 2021)

minxer293 said:


> Not sure if this has been a thread before, but oh well. Feel free to move.
> 
> Anyway, imagine the perfect cube for you. What would it look like? What special features would it have? What would it be built out of?
> 
> Post what your perfect cube would be. Then, snap back to reality and realize that you'll probably never get your perfect cube.


Dayan Tengyun (v1) ootb with the primary internals (Gan 11) and RS3M performance


Scollier said:


> Y'all just need to know that I'm so obsessed with cheese that I wrote my final 9th grade essay on cheese


I read that as "*obese* with cheese" lol


Nuuk cuber said:


> But what kind of cheese are we talking? I'd be pretty happy if I had a mozzarella 3x3 in front of me right now idk about you.


Ah, yes, mozzarella is quite exquisite...
Nacho cheese is pretty good too, if that counts


----------



## One Wheel (May 18, 2021)

You're giving me ideas for Big Cheese 2022. The problem is going to be sanitation. That and tensile strength for corner stalks.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 18, 2021)

This thread's title: To make a cube
What it should be: The ultimate cheese debate thread


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (May 19, 2021)

Swiss cheese is clearly superior. Great grip and by far the tastiest.


----------



## Scollier (May 19, 2021)

Swiss cheese has always grossed me out...
Unless it's on a delicious Ruben. 

And yes, pepperjack cheese is honestly so good, but nowadays, it's so bland, and there is barely any spice.


----------



## Scollier (May 19, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> So are you saying you would rather have a ghost pepper cheese cube. I guess it would perform about the same a fire-treated Valk.



No. I've had ghost pepper salsa before and I nearly died. But jalapeno would do just fine, just but more in it. Habenero is fine because it's hotter, but it has that sweet tangy taste that doesn't really go with cheese well in my opinion.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Cubing Forever (May 19, 2021)

Mozzarella FTW!!


----------



## ShadedCubing (May 19, 2021)

NOW I WANT CHEESE!!!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (May 19, 2021)

pineapple pizza cube?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (May 19, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> pineapple pizza cube?


That... is actually a good idea. @Tony Fisher we need you to design a pizza cube.
(I don't think he believes in the deliciousness of pineapples so we won't get exactly what we want if he does it.)


----------



## Mr. McCubing (May 19, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> View attachment 15766


haha i actually have a hellraiser 3 cube lol


----------



## Kaiju_cube (May 20, 2021)

Same here, and the pinhead picture cube


----------



## CraterCuberYT (May 20, 2021)

All you cheese stans kinda cringe. The true way to go is a chipotle burrito that turns. Smh. (I actually love cheese.)


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 20, 2021)

minxer293 said:


> That would go straight into the garbage for me, I hate cheese.
> 
> welp based on reactions better post this on r/unpopularopinion


Do people actually use Reddit still? Like why? Everyone there always seems so negative and mad for literally no reason




minxer293 said:


> Not sure if this has been a thread before, but oh well. Feel free to move.
> 
> Anyway, imagine the perfect cube for you. What would it look like? What special features would it have? What would it be built out of?
> 
> Post what your perfect cube would be. Then, snap back to reality and realize that you'll probably never get your perfect cube.



The more valkish it is the better, so the Valk. It’s either mesmerizing or disappointing that one of the most used cubes in this day and age is 5 years old. The Valk elite is also good but not a replacement, I switch between both all the time so I do think my perfect cube will be achieved by mixing aspects of both.


----------



## CodingCuber (May 20, 2021)

Blue cheese


----------



## qwr (May 20, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> pineapple pizza cube?


no one asked for this


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 20, 2021)

qwr said:


> no one asked for this


Except for sinners


----------



## minxer293 (May 25, 2021)

Not sure if I can bump a thread by saying bump, but ok.

Anyway, I want an RSM2020 mixed with a Valk 3 Mini's size. Love both cubes.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (May 26, 2021)

Jokes aside I would like a lighter RS3m right now


----------



## CFOP INC (Nov 13, 2021)

A maglev cube with both mscube enhanced magnet systems along with the valk elite and gan 11 m pro magnet systems oh and the regular I guess.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Nov 13, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> A maglev cube with both mscube enhanced magnet systems along with the valk elite and gan 11 m pro magnet systems oh and the regular I guess.


which company did you hear this from lol


----------



## CFOP INC (Nov 13, 2021)

Uhh CFOP INC lol


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 13, 2021)

imagin cheese rubix cub


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 14, 2021)

A paneer tikka Rubik's cube will be very satisfying for me.


----------



## cirnov2 (Nov 14, 2021)

I have two perfect cubes.

The first one is made of chocolate. Take a bite each time i pause on pyra.

The second one is weird.

It's a Gan 356 X (specifically IPGv5) with Cyan internals and Blue outer color.
Next it would have MagLev, but in the form of (GES v3) GES. It's weight would be 70g.

It would be lubed with Compound X (not compound 10.) Lubicle Speedy, Weight 6 and Cosmos (weird choice.)
If the cube is sold somehow, it would be sold in 999, 9999 or 99999 copies.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 14, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> A paneer tikka Rubik's cube will be very satisfying for me.


LOL. I'd prefer a palak paneer one though. Imagine just eating up the whole thing after doing a solve on it.


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 17, 2021)

Tengyun v1. 
so quiet. so smooth
for getting pbs the Gan 11m duo


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 17, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Swiss cheese is clearly superior. Great grip and by far the tastiest.


Sharp cheddar has a painful grip


----------



## hellocubers (Nov 18, 2021)

A stickerless, 354m cube which you can customize more than the GAN 354 m v2.


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Nov 18, 2021)

Stickerless, quiet, smooth feeling, can be customize easily, maglev, and fast

Most closest to this is Tengyun V2m but it not maglev(but i can just mod it)


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 18, 2021)

33x33.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 18, 2021)

Cotija is the kind of cheeses!

A stickered Tengyun v1 that is slightly less flexible. Perfection. Oh yes, & black opposite yellow.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 18, 2021)

A delicious swiss chess Gan skewb with DNM lube in it. Mix that with maglev, and you got it.


----------



## OtterCuber (Nov 18, 2021)

I've talked about this in the Discord server, but my ideal cube would be a programmable/digitally illuminated cube with each cube piece capable of turning into any color. Features:

Rotate each surface like a normal cube.
App features: Scramble it with the push of a button, setup cases automatically and drill them repeatedly or train a set of custom algs using spaced repetition
Detailed analyses/reconstructions/statistics of your solves.
For beginners, the cube could interactively flash (or make a sound) and light up which piece to use next. And when drilling algorithms, the whole cube could turn green or red, depending on whether the execution was a success or a failure.
For BLD, the cube would basically turn off all the colors and become a transparent cube or a solid color of one's choice. A "reveal colors" button on the app would be pressed at the end of a solve to confirm the solution.
Like a mechanical keyboard, users can write simple scripts to customize the cube colors to their own liking and even disable certain colors or types of pieces as a challenge.
Long press center cap to scramble the cube
Long press two center caps to turn off the cube (sleep mode)


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 18, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> I've talked about this in the Discord server, but my ideal cube would be a programmable/digitally illuminated cube with each cube piece capable of turning into any color. So, via an app it you could scramble it with the push of a button, you could setup cases automatically and drill them repeatedly or have the app train a set of custom algs using spaced repetition, and you could also have detailed analyses/reconstructions/statistics of your solves. The possibilities are endless. When are we going to get a cube like this?
> 
> For beginners, the cube could interactively flash (or make a sound) and light up which piece to use next. And when drilling algorithms, the whole cube could turn green or red, depending on whether the execution was a success or a failure.
> 
> ...


This sounds like the ex-mars cube except customizable and being able to drill cases.


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 19, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> This sounds like the ex-mars cube except customizable and being able to drill cases.


Wish the x mars cube was a cube. (connected pieces, not looking like a cube core) Then i would buy it for sure


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 20, 2021)

A wr m 2019 with stronger magnets, as well as core magnets. Add PVC coating and make the red side a little bit lighter


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 23, 2021)

I deleted my old post to give my updated "perfect" cube

CH Alinea 56.87mm Boron treated Valk 3m with lavender grey pieces and a wavy texture with rubber-like "stickers" (like the Zhanchi Pro (green)) on the outside with Tornado V2m B/G/R/O and Dayan W/Y color scheme. For setup, Lubicle Black on the core, Mystic on internals and DNM-37/Silk on the pieces.

*Breakdown of the cube: *

*Size:* 56.87 would be a very comfortable size for me personally. The numbers may seem random and that's because they kind of are.

*Color/colour*: My favorite color is by far purple but I find dark colors on the outside of cubes to be distracting. I find white plastic does not get in the way at all and still gives the cube a nicer look than stickerless. Therefor I decided to go with lavender grey, it has hints of purple but retains the focus on the stickers, not the plastic. The cube could not be stickerless anyway due to the nature of Boron treatment. I believe my choice for the shades pf stickers would offer a very appealing cube that is effortless to recognize colors.

*Feel*: Boron treatment gives it a very soft feel at the molecular level, actually changing the cube itself. Rubber like inserts like those found in the green edition of the Dayan Zhanchi Pro m give excellent grip while at the same time providing a unique feel. Wavy texture was just a random one I picked because it looks cool, isn't to exhaustive, and gives positive results with cubes like the Tengyun v1m. Due to the Alinea design this cube will be incredibly stable and the core magnets aid in distributing the magnetic force present.

*Setup*: Lubicle Black is one of the best, if not the best, lubricants that can be applied on the core. Mystic gives a plush feel and DNM-37/Silk is an excellent combo. I don't know to much about Max lubricants but if I was able to try them I might use those instead. The tensions would be on the loose side as Alinea allows for that while still retaining stability.


----------



## OtterCuber (Nov 23, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> very soft feel at the molecular level



What kind of magical hands do you have? Gah-lee!


----------



## voidrx (Nov 24, 2021)

My perfect cube:

Size: 55.5 mm
loose but NEVER pop.
Obviously perfect cornercutting.
FAST
strong magnets


----------



## qwr (Nov 24, 2021)

I can't decide. Every cube seems to have its own nice traits. I do quite like the GAN X in terms of swiftness and light-medium magnets.


----------



## JJJAY (Nov 25, 2021)

CHEESE FOR THE WIN


----------

